# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Triple cab Ford F-250 - photo

## Altair

Triple cab Ford F-250.




Previously:

1966 Ford Ranger II concept truck - photo
Extended six-wheeled Land Rover Defender - photo
Chevrolet C1500 six-wheeled long bed pickup truck- GIF
1987 Ford E-350 Centurion van truck - photos
1988 GMC Centaur concept pickup truck - photo

----------

clydeman (Dec 10, 2022),

EnginePaul (Dec 5, 2022)

----------

